# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  حكم للامام علي  (عليه السلام )  القصار

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *حكم الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) القصار**اشتهرت قصار حكمه ( عليه السلام ) شهرة واسعة بين الأدباء والبلغاء ، حتّى قال الجاحظ وهو الناقد البليغ وصاحب المؤلّفات المعروفة في الأدب والبلاغة : وددت لو أنّي أعطيت جميع مصنّفاتي وقطعت أنسابها عنّي ، وأخذت بدلها ثلاث كلمات منسوبة إلى علي بن أبي طالب*
* ( عليه السلام ) وصارت منسوبة إليَّ .* 
*وإليك بعض حكم الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) القصار :*
*1ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( ما أخذ الله تعالى على أهل الجهل أن يتعلّموا ، حتّى أخذ على أهل العلم أن يعلموا )** .* 
*2ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( البخل والجبن والحرص من أصل واحد ، يجمعهن سوء الظن بالله تعالى )** .*
*3ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( كل شيء يعز حين ينزر ، والعلم يعز حين يغزر )** .* 
*4ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( تجنّبوا الأماني فإنّها تذهب بهجة ما خولتم ، وتصغّر مواهب الله عندكم ، وتعقبكم الحسرات على ما أوهمتم أنفسكم )** .* 
*5ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( أوصيكم بخصال لو ضربتم إليها آباط الإبل كن أهلا لها : لا يرجون أحد إلاّ ربّه ، ولا يخافن إلاّ ذنبه ، ولا يستحيين إذا سئل عمّا لا يعلم أن يقول : لا أعلم ، ولا يستحيين إذا لم يعلم الشيء ، أن يتعلّمه )** .* 
*6ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( من قوي فليقو على طاعة الله ، ومن ضعف فليضعف عن محارم الله )** .* 
*7ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( إنّ أخيب الناس سعياً وأخسرهم صفقة رجل أتعب بدنه في آماله ، وشغل بها عن معاده ، فلم تساعده المقادير على إرادته ، وخرج من الدنيا بحسرته ، وقدم على آخرته بغير زاد )** .* 
*8ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( إذا أقبلت الدنيا على امرئ أعارته محاسن غيره ، وإذا أدبرت عنه سلبته محاسن نفسه )** .* 
*9ـ سمع أمير المؤمنين علي ( عليه السلام ) رجلاً يغتاب رجلاً عند ابنه الحسن ( عليه السلام ) ، فقال :* *( يا بني ! نزه نفسك وسمعك عنه ، فإنّه نظر إلى أخبث ما في وعائه فأفرغه في وعائك )** .* 
*10ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( من بالغ في الخصومة ظلم ، ومن قصر فيها ظلم ، ولا يستطيع أن يتقي الله من يخاصم )** .* 
*11ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( يجب على العاقل أن يكون عارفاً بزمانه ، مالكاً للسانه ، مقبلاً على شأنه )** .* 
*12ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( القريب من قرّبته المودّة وإن بعد نسبه ، والبعيد من باعدته العداوة وإن قرب نسبه )** .* 
*13ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( الفقيه كل الفقيه من لم يقنط الناس من رحمة الله ، ولم يرخص لهم في معاصي الله ، ولم يؤمنهم من عذاب الله ، ولم يدع القرآن رغبة عنه إلى غيره ، لأنّه لا خير في عبادة لا علم فيها ، ولا علم لا فهم معه ، ولا قراءة لا تدبّر فيها )** .* 
*14ـ قال ( عليه السلام ) :* *( من أراد أن ينصف الناس من نفسه ، فليحب لهم ما يحب لنفسه )** .*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك الف عافية ابو طارق* 

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وتسلم يدينك* 

*تحياتي مع احترامي لك* 

*ابنتك ام محمد*

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكووور ابي العزيز 
ابو طارق 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه 
تحياتي وتقديري ...ابنتك 
غــــــــفران

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


بناتي  الغاليات 

((ام محمد )) 

((غفران ))

كل الشكر لكم  لتكرمكم 

بالمرور والتعقيب على الموضوع 

((ابو طارق ))

----------


## الطيف الاسود

مشكووووووووووووووووور يعطك الله العافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*((الطيف الاسود ))*
*كل الشكر لك لتكرمك* 
*بالمرور والتعقيب على الموضوع* 

*((ابو طارق ))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 
*السلام على سيد البلغاء وامام الحكماء علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
*حكم جدااا راائعه*
*تسلم ابو طاارق ع الطرح*
*في ميزااان اعماااالك*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## مجد0

تحياتي وإحترامي لك أخي أبوطارق
على الحكم الرائعه للأمام علي( عليه السلام)
سلمت أناملك الذهبيه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين

مشكور اخوي على النقل الرائع

تسلم

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  

الاب  

محمود سعد 


يعطيك العافيه  


على الموضوع الرائع  والقيم  

ما ننحرم جديدك  


تحياتي لك

----------


## الرهيب 1

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام على* سيدي ومولاي *أمير المؤمنين* وسيد الوصيين أبي الحسنين سلام الله عليه

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ابو طارق

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## نــــور اليقين

*سلام على القائل سلوني قبل أن تفقدوني .* 
*كلمات قليلة تحمل بين طياتها أسرار التوفيق و النجاح في الحياتين .* 
*كيف لا .. و هي من أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام .* 
*مشكور اخي أبو طارق .* 
*في ميزان أعمالك .* 
*بالتوفيق*

----------

